# Photos taken in my favorite store



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

A few members are familiar with the town of Berlin, MD, just west of Ocean City on the DelMarVa Peninsula. Runaway Bride and Tuck Everlasting were filmed in Berlin. Herein lies my favorite store. This is not a commercial or promotion. If anyone sees something they're interested in, I suggest you call the number on the card. I bought almost all (more than 2-dozen) of the M2 vehicles on my town layout for $3 each here, a dozen pieces of Atlas N/S code 100 flextrack for a buck apiece, and several structures and details for half of what they go for on eBay. I'm planning to sell my old pedal cars and vintage toy trucks to the store and purchase additional M.T.H. HO items and some Broadway Limited locomotives with the money. Members in the Northeast and Mid-Atlantic areas that vacation in Ocean City should consider a visit on rainy days. I took these photos today and thought I'd share them:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dejjzqz85szue2j/img033.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w4xrogj2wulldax/IMG_7019.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l0uo6tc87m55maf/IMG_7020.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0tpot2xzhcwtyju/IMG_7018.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gm6lybhmdo8akmr/IMG_6997.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sf0326bhhrif0e/IMG_6998.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mm64h1t34l5316w/IMG_6999.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eiam4w31v6t0hos/IMG_7000.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xgc99t95eq9764/IMG_7001.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d34aaf16sitkd00/IMG_7003.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o8piv24hkn6rlqe/IMG_7004.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gpic4w436q8wc8h/IMG_7005.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mzv2hn777bshgpn/IMG_7006.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6kjlyp6oa1z1ar/IMG_7007.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ti9xhj8tcwpg755/IMG_7008.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hlvlvaui3hp7wuu/IMG_7009.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sc2qp9jj7xze5pl/IMG_7010.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pm1zhhf946zdoh0/IMG_7012.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n74hoxilb0oa6jf/IMG_7013.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ekwlhvtx614zygg/IMG_7014.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w3hbfztnbeqg0xl/IMG_7015.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ac4kn1nvwq0grnw/IMG_7016.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9h9f2ue32ayo70/IMG_7017.JPG

Sorry that you need to click on all the links, but the files are 1080x717 and may be a bit much to show the photos instead. Wishing everyone a safe and joyous holiday season!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I know that is one place I can never visit. Besides the trains I also collect toy fire trucks (over 350 already) and I'm betting I would go broke in there in a hurry. Great pictures.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Favorite Store*

Great store ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

neat store!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, I am glad I don't live by that store.:thumbsup:
It has a lot of neat items.
And all marked with a tag, looks like everything is nice and neat and clean.

Anyone want to look at a flash sideshow? Shows some items not in the posted pictures.
http://toytownantiques.com/

Tell me are ALL items in there for sale?
Like the gas pumps and coke machine? Or are some just for display?

Open 7 days a week too, I see where they are on the map is there room for 18 wheels somewhere close by? Once and a while I get down to Snowhill.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*toytown*

Hey,Kix. Tnx for sharing. I can`t believe that I missed that store.It been about 5 yrs since I been down there.We used to go to chincoteague twice a year for about 20 yrs or so.. We luv that area. We had a good friend who moved to berlin. That is one of the nicest area we`ve been to. Shucks,now when weather breaks,I`ll probably be headed down that way.
My wife and I have been talking all fall about going down.


Everybody stay dry and have a good sunday,Everett:appl:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sanepilot, you'll be fine as long as you don't tell your wife the stores there! Ack like finding it was an accident! 

David, I never knew anyone with so many toy firetrucks. Do you have the petal cars too? I'm only asking because I have one I want to restore for my daughter (Ok fix up and paint not restore) , I know they are valuable, and collected so should I do this or buy a newer one for her. It would probably be cheaper to buy new, but where's the fun in that!

You should see the flexible flyer wagon I redid for her, way cool!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Berlin*

Hey,SJM.. I forgot to mention it is about 1/2 hr or 45 minutes from Ocean city[Little Las Vegas].U ever been there. don`t answer that Typo mistake.

Big Ed outta go there at least once


Have a good tomorrow,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sanepilot said:


> Hey,SJM.. I forgot to mention it is about 1/2 hr or 45 minutes from Ocean city[Little Las Vegas].U ever been there. don`t answer that Typo mistake.
> 
> Big Ed outta go there at least once
> 
> ...


Been down there quite a few times to deliver to Snowhill.
I have not been down there for a while. We go to Cambridge ever month or so, but that is over on the west side of MD and too far to detour the truck.

They might question me why I took that way home.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> Wow, I am glad I don't live by that store.:thumbsup:
> It has a lot of neat items.
> And all marked with a tag, looks like everything is nice and neat and clean.
> 
> ...


Yep, everything except the showcases are for sale. They also deal in old dolls, oak furniture, coins and even had a drag car there that they sold. You should see the rare air pump with clock gauge that they have. The shop is more than an hour past Cambridge, but it'd be great if you get a reason to be in Berlin or West Ocean City. Thanks for linking the slide show. I took photos at M.T.H. when I visited their showroom last month. I can post some of them in a few weeks after members looks at these if moderators don't think it will take up too much bandwidth.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you happen to notice the price tag on any of these gas pumps?
Are the green goose neck lights for sale too?


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll call Monday and ask, Ed.

Make that Friday... the owner is only there on Friday and Saturday each week.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've decided to increase the toy store's inventory to help fund the Broadway Limit Class J that I hope to buy soon. My youngest son rode the pedal cars, my oldest son played with the hot rods and the old ones kept me happy. The Hyster forklift (I thought I gave away) is going on one of my layouts and the newer dump and tow trucks will be kept around for grand kids with the backhoe. I've still got a slot car set with new cars and spare parts stashed away that I want to put on a board someday.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Big Ed... The green lights on the posts are wired, and not for sale, but Dick is getting more of the same that will be for sale. He said all of the gas pumps are for sale, and that you should give him a call if you're interested. He also has two rare clock face style air pumps in fantastic shape that you can ask him about. Didn't have my camera with me today, but I'll try to get some pix of the air pumps and post them soon. I added a dozen or so items to the store inventory today;

















I went around the corner to the train store and bought a tiny little Broadway Limited PRR Trackmobile to add to my tiny little HO town layout with my new-found wealth. Cool little booger!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kix, that's the exact petal car I have, missing the bell Ithink. Now iI have to go look! It's a good thing I don't live to close to there, I'd be broke!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Allright, mine is different. Looks newer. What do you think Kix fix it up for my daughter or sell it? Otherwise it's just rusting away in my basement.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know it is too much, I was just wondering the ball park amount for the Fire Chief.
I don't think the old (young) lady would like that in the living room.
Maybe the local firehouse would. 
If I have to ask I guess it is too much.

SJM, I think that is an old Murray pedal car. Is there a hookup for a bell on the front?
Some came with a light too. Is it complete all there?

The hardest part on redoing that would be the lettering.
Maybe just repaint the hand rails and steering wheel and try to clean the rest up as good as possible?

Do a Google search, Murray pedal cars.

This one buy it now $299 e bay, there are more but I can't find yours.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm missing the ladders and the light. I'm sure I can get decals for it if I repaint. Ladders I can make. I have the bell. It was being thrown out!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I say redo it.

The lettering is in good shape on yours.
How is the other side?

Towards the rear of this side it looks like it was in an accident at one time?
What am I seeing just a rust line? Or a hammered out line on the rear?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I now see from the picture I posted is it is where they added on to the back.

Where would you be able to get the lettering from?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't refinish anything like that. Put the parts on that belong to the piece and leave it at that. It's the aging on these things that make them worth the bucks. Pete


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Hmmm, was looking forward to these


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ml-toys said:


> Hmmm, was looking forward to these


HUH? Nothing there on your link?

Nothing but this,


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The decals are on ebay. Here's the wagon I did two years ago with custom seat so the baby didn't fall out. It was a rust bucket and was missing the metal side rails. The decal was generic and not the right one for the wagon.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That wagon came out nice, I wonder if you can find a light for the car?

Pete, some things restored right are worth more then the old rusty,dented, banged up, missing parts,faded out pieces.
Plus this is a save from the scrap pile anyway, I say if you can get the letters redo it and let Susie cutie play in it.

Maybe a pink with purple trim would be better for her. I know that is the color my niece would have wanted it at that age. 
Let her ride in style. :thumbsup:

Send a few pictures to Kix's store there and see what he would give you.


I say go for it. Have you ever showed it to her?
Maybe a boy would like it better then a girl? :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ml-toys said:


> Hmmm, was looking forward to these


I see what your talking about now.

KIX, what happened to all your pictures from post #1? :dunno:


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

big ed said:


> I see what your talking about now.
> 
> KIX, what happened to all your pictures from post #1? :dunno:


Yep, dont see anything but the pic i posted


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kix's pictures from his newer post are still there.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

sjm9911's car is a Murray. The one Big Ed posted is AMF. The AMF 503 is the most popular. The fire vehicle I sold was a Murray and the working dump was an AMF. Local sign shops that offer vinyl signs can make the graphics. You can get most parts, including lights and sirens from Speedway. Most lights have been installed by owners. The unrestored fire car I pictured is worth $50. The yellow truck is worth $165 in the shape they're in. Most pedal cars that look new bring the big bucks. Most are purchased by grandmothers. I enjoyed restoring pedal cars a few decades ago when auto paint was "cheap" and parts houses sold leading supplies. Both are hazardous materials now. I think Norgale is right... leave them alone and let the kids enjoy them. The disappearing and even reappearing photos are still a mystery to me. It's nothing that's happening here... it's a glitch I'm trying to identify. Image files escape from folders and hang out in other places!?! Sometimes they get lost between the folder and the post. It may be in Windows 8. The 8.1 update doesn't address any of the issues with media. Flash videos play at times and don't play at times. Third party software is slow coming, like VLC for Windows 8. I have to break out the laptop with Win 7 Pro to run Photoshop. It won't work in Windows 8, along with lots of other programs. My File History Backup that new Windows OSs have now somehow got lost off an external hard drive... completely disappeared. Ed Showden - did you take it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kix662003 said:


> sjm9911's car is a Murray. The one Big Ed posted is AMF. The AMF 503 is the most popular. The fire vehicle I sold was a Murray and the working dump was an AMF. Local sign shops that offer vinyl signs can make the graphics. You can get most parts, including lights and sirens from Speedway. Most lights have been installed by owners. The unrestored fire car I pictured is worth $50. The yellow truck is worth $165 in the shape they're in. Most pedal cars that look new bring the big bucks. Most are purchased by grandmothers. I enjoyed restoring pedal cars a few decades ago when auto paint was "cheap" and parts houses sold leading supplies. Both are hazardous materials now. I think Norgale is right... leave them alone and let the kids enjoy them.


Well I guess the seller listed it wrong, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mur...utdoor_Toys_Structures_US&hash=item3a887e42a0

Let the kid enjoy riding in a rusty car?
I think they would enjoy it more if SJM fixed it up like he did the red wagon.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! Way more info then I ever had. It was a save from the dumps. I'll still ponder what I'm going to do. I do find cheap/ free stuff around. If I find a repo one cheap I'll go that way. Ya never know! Too bad I never find trains!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think there is a correct answer. Some people are in the un-restored camp, that restoration ruins the 'antique" value. Others are in the 100 point restoration or nothing camp.
Decisions, decisions.....

I think this is a Rule #1 issue.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I sold some tools and my panel truck on Craigslist and saw (what I consider) a good deal on a pedal fire truck here: http://easternshore.craigslist.org/atq/4250260598.html It won't be expensive to whip into shape and anyone with basic hand tools can do it. I have a post for a new RC Helicopter with lots of new replacement parts in the same section.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That is nice, don't know where it is though.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

An hour south of Dover Air Force Base on Route 13 South. Not a hard trip if you're near the Delaware Memorial Bridge in NJ.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Got it, bit of a haul from where I'm at. If I didn't have a toddler, I'd be there!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Got it, bit of a haul from where I'm at. If I didn't have a toddler, I'd be there!


Roughly 4 hours from x10.

Heck you don't need a car anyway you have a nice candidate for a repaint.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with Big Ed.


----------

